# Snake skin found by Cairns resident possibly from a reticulated python



## cagey (Oct 7, 2019)

*Snake skin found by Cairns resident Stuart Morris possibly from 7-metre reticulated python*


https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10-07/snake-skin-massive-cairns-man-found-on-walk/11579638

So many unanswered questions..


----------

